#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  (Req) ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473

## prasetyohse

Dear All,

Would any body help me to give soft copy (e-book) about ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473, thank you.


Best Regards,




PrastyoSee More: (Req) ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473

----------


## viswanathankasi2

i too reqd.

----------


## b4_dry

send to "putin2me@lycos.com", please!
thank before...

----------


## inconel

pls visit the below link to get the required standards. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zebrahimi

please I need astm e10, e92, e18 thanks you

----------


## bibliotecacba

hi! Can anyone share ASTM E709 in pdf? Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

E709-15 in 2 parts

----------


## bibliotecacba

thank you very much

----------


## Azken

hi! Can anyone share ASTM E165-12 in pdf? Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

E165-12

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear Marty,

please upload ASTM E140 latest if you have. thanks in advance.

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## Marty Thompson

E140-12be1 Standard Hardness Conversion Tables for Metals Relationship Among Brinell Hardness, Vickers Hardness, Rockwell Hardness, Superficial Hardness, Knoop Hardness, Scleroscope Hardness, and Leeb Hardness

----------


## ipestupinan

> E165-12



Thank you very much for your support.

See More: (Req) ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473

----------


## dancob

Hello to all

Cabn somebody please upload ASTM  E2491 2013 . 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

E2491-13 Standard Guide for Evaluating Performance Characteristics of Phased-Array Ultrasonic Testing Instruments and Systems

----------


## dancob

Thank you very much Marty Thompson   :Smile:

----------


## bibliotecacba

Hi!Does anyone can share ASTM E1208 and ASTM E1210? Thanks in advance

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anyone have ASTM E10, E74???

----------


## Marty Thompson

bibliotecacba, everything has already been posted by volumes and they are available individually on the telegram site.

E1208-10 Standard Practice for Fluorescent Liquid Penetrant Testing Using the Lipophilic Post- Emulsification Process
E1210-10 Standard Practice for Fluorescent Liquid Penetrant Testing Using the Hydrophilic Post-Emulsification Process
E10-15a Standard Test Method for Brinell Hardness of Metallic Materials - AASHTO No. T7086
E74-13a Standard Practice of Calibration of Force-Measuring Instruments for Verifying the Force Indication of Testing Machines

----------


## bibliotecacba

oh thankyou very much!!! my anxiety sometimes make me write before think!  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty,

Please Share ASTM 923

With regards
AKASH

----------


## acier58

> Dear Marty,
> 
> Please Share ASTM 923
> 
> With regards
> AKASH



Here you are!

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty,

Please Post ASTM A815 LASTEST IF YOU HAVE;

WITH REGARDS
AKASH

----------


## acier58

> Dear Marty,
> 
> Please Post ASTM A815 LASTEST IF YOU HAVE;
> 
> WITH REGARDS
> AKASH






Here you are!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joseluis1542

Hey Marty!! maybe do you have:
-  ASTM E94 - 04(2010) : Standard Guide for Radiographic Examination
- ASTM E747 - 04(2010) : Standard Practice for Design, Manufacture and Material Grouping Classification of Wire Image Quality Indicators (IQI) Used for Radiology
-  ASTM E433 - 71(2013) : Standard Reference Photographs for Liquid Penetrant Inspection

All or any of those. If you have, please please... it would be great.



Thanks in advance.See More: (Req) ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473

----------


## Marty Thompson

E94-04(2010) Standard Guide for Radiographic Examination
E747-04(2010) Standard Practice for Design, Manufacture and Material Grouping Classification of Wire Image Quality Indicators (IQI) Used for Radiology
E433-71(2013) Standard Reference Photographs for Liquid Penetrant Inspection

----------


## tassoss

Hi Marty,

thanks for all your efforts and contributions.

And after this ass kissing, a small request from me, do you have 
ASTM G62-14 :Standard Test Methods for Holiday Detection in Pipeline Coatings

Thanks

----------


## acier58

> Hi Marty,
> 
> thanks for all your efforts and contributions.
> 
> And after this ass kissing, a small request from me, do you have 
> ASTM G62-14 :Standard Test Methods for Holiday Detection in Pipeline Coatings
> 
> Thanks



Here you are!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joseluis1542

Hey Marty!!! Thanks thanks a lot!!!

----------


## Wijiest

Dear Marty*

please upload ASTM E74-06 latest if you have. thanks in advance.

regards*
Nur Wijianto

----------


## Marty Thompson

Astm E74-06

E74-13a Standard Practice of Calibration of Force-Measuring Instruments for Verifying the Force Indication of Testing Machines

----------


## Wijiest

Marty. Thanks thanks a lot  :Encouragement:

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi All*

Anybody having latest editions of below standards kindly share*
ASTM E10
ASTM E110
ASTM E140
ASTM A956
ASTM A1038

Thanks in Advance*

----------


## Marty Thompson

E10-15a Standard Test Method for Brinell Hardness of Metallic Materials - AASHTO No. T7086
E110-14 Standard Test Method for Rockwell and Brinell Hardness of Metallic Materials by Portable Hardness Testers
E140-12be1 Standard Hardness Conversion Tables for Metals Relationship Among Brinell Hardness* Vickers Hardness* Rockwell Hardness* Superficial Hardness* Knoop Hardness* Scleroscope Hardness* and Leeb Hardness
A956-12 Standard Test Method for Leeb Hardness Testing of Steel Products

----------


## Marty Thompson

A1038-13e1 Standard Test Method for Portable Hardness Testing by the Ultrasonic Contact Impedance Method

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi Thanks for your quick reply...

----------


## irfanfarhan123

Hi Marty* 



Do you have latest version of ASTM E1444* E1417* ISO 10675-1:2016* ISO 10675-2:2013 and ISO 9934-1:2016?

Thanks in advance.See More: (Req) ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1444E1444M-16e1 
E1417E1417M-16

----------


## irfanfarhan123

Thank you. 

Mr Marty* If you dont mind mind* could you share these files.

- ASTM E-317: Standard practice for evaluating performance characteristics of ultrasonic pulse-echo testing instruments and systems without the Use of electronic measurement instruments.
- ASTM E-1324: Standard Guide for Measuring Some Electronic Characteristics of Ultrasonic Testing Instruments.
- ASTM E-2700: Standard Practice for Contact Ultrasonic Testing of Welds Using Phased Arrays.
- ASTM E-2491: Standard guide for evaluating performance characteristics of phased-array ultrasonic testing instruments and systems.
- ASTM E-2192: Standard guide for planar flaw height sizing by ultrasonics.
- ASTM E-1065: Standard guide for evaluating characteristics of ultrasonic search unit.

----------


## irfanfarhan123

and E1025-11.

----------


## Marty Thompson

E317-16 Standard Practice for Evaluating Performance Characteristics of Ultrasonic Pulse-Echo Testing Instruments and Systems without the Use of Electronic Measurement Instruments
E1324-16 Standard Guide for Measuring Some Electronic Characteristics of Ultrasonic Testing Instruments
E2700-14 Standard Practice for Contact Ultrasonic Testing of Welds Using Phased Arrays
E2491-13 Standard Guide for Evaluating Performance Characteristics of Phased-Array Ultrasonic Testing Instruments and Systems

----------


## Marty Thompson

E2192-13 Standard Guide for Planar Flaw Height Sizing by Ultrasonics
E1065E1065M-14 Standard Guide for Evaluating Characteristics of Ultrasonic Search Units
E1025-11 Standard Practice for Design* Manufacture* and Material Grouping Classification of Hole-Type Image Quality Indicators (IQI) Used for Radiology

----------


## irfanfarhan123

Hi* Anyone have this ndt standard?
ASTM1025-11
ASTM E317-16
ASTM E1324-16
ASTM E1065-14

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1025-11 Standard Practice for Design* Manufacture* and Material Grouping Classification of Hole-Type Image Quality Indicators (IQI) Used for Radiology
E317-16 Standard Practice for Evaluating Performance Characteristics of Ultrasonic Pulse- Echo Testing Instruments and Systems without the Use of Electronic Measurement Instruments
E1324-16 Standard Guide for Measuring Some Electronic Characteristics of Ultrasonic Testing Instruments
E1065E1065M-14 Standard Guide for Evaluating Characteristics of Ultrasonic Search Units

----------


## lucasdmld91

Dear Marty*

Please upload ASTM E1245 latest if you have. 

Thanks in advance.
Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

The latest is still 2003* just reaffirmed in 2016

E1245-03(2016) Standard Practice for Determining the Inclusion or Second-Phase Constituent Content of Metals by Automatic Image Analysis

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi everybody

Please upload latest edition of ASTM B117; D1200; D3172; E4; E6; E7; E8; E10; E18; E23; E29; E45; E74; E83; E110; E112; E164; E384

Thanks in advance

Best Regards

Daniel Torres

----------


## NDT17

I absolutely LOVE this forum. All are good angels !
Marty is an Angel too. Thanks a lot for the sharing !!

----------


## Marty Thompson

Go to the Telegram channel   GroupEgpet
All of the latest are posted there weekly.
We go there because no one can take the files down.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Telegram is a free app* it is a private secure messenger type application. It is downloadable on the Apple Store or here    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: (Req) ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.

I Need a new ASTM E10-17.

Thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

E10-17  3.01

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.
I need ASTM E18-17 and ASTM E2335-17. Can someone publish them?
Thank you
Daniel T.

----------


## GSPAL7

Thank you

----------


## GSPAL7

Thank you

----------


## joseluis1542

Hey everyone.. how are you doing??

Could someone help me with ASTM E1004 - 17: Standard Test Method for Determining Electrical Conductivity Using the Electromagnetic (Eddy Current) Method? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## piratininga

colecao completa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ipoel123

thanks a lot

----------


## piratininga

veja aqui
see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ipoel123

> E140-12be1 Standard Hardness Conversion Tables for Metals Relationship Among Brinell Hardness, Vickers Hardness, Rockwell Hardness, Superficial Hardness, Knoop Hardness, Scleroscope Hardness, and Leeb Hardness



thanks

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi
I need ASTM E45-18.
Some one have it?
Thanks

----------


## daniel.torres

Hello
I need ASTM E45-18.
Does anyone have it?


Thank youSee More: (Req) ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473

----------


## rudanikrunal

Can't download Dear

----------


## rudanikrunal

Can't download

----------


## Soy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## erkan

can't dowland  :Frown:

----------


## erkan

hello   

ı need astm e709 , e125 

does anyone have it?

thank you

----------


## piratininga

vide post #58

----------


## aadamx

Thanks!!

----------


## uallido

Please share ASTM A585:2018 thanks

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi

Dou you have ASTM E11-17 and ASTM E74-18e1?

Thanks in advanced

----------


## piratininga

I dont have this years

----------


## piratininga

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi piratininga
Thanks
I have the same documents.


If I get them I publish them.See More: (Req) ASTM E10, ASTM E94, ASTM E140, ASTM E165, ASTM E709, EN 473

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi

I need following standards,

ASTM E4 - 16
ASTM E74 - 18e1
ASTM E23-18

Thanks in advance

----------


## daniel.torres

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tanaratdew

thx sir

----------


## tanaratdew

thx sir

----------


## piratininga

See here
see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Hello
Someone will have and may share the following standards:
ASTM E11 - 20
ASTM E1932 - 12(2017)
ASTM E2374 - 16
ASTM E2863 - 17
Thanks in advanced

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi
Can anyone share ASTM E709-21?
Thanks in advance

----------


## bangash sn

Me too waiting for someone help  for ASTM E709 -21.

----------

